
Show HN: Adjourn – A meeting minutes app to organize your meetings - adjournio
https://adjourn.io
======
adjournio
Hello everyone,

I created Adjourn when I started to take on product coordination in addition
to my software development activities at work. With at least 30 minutes per
day (sometimes up to 5 hours per day!) of meetings, I struggled with
remembering everything. I tried handwritten notes, regular note apps,
dedicated meeting apps, Trello, and mindmaps.

I liked the handwritten notes for their durable storage. I liked Trello for
the ease of separating and grouping content. I liked mindmaps for the ability
to make infinite branches of information. But none of them really worked for
me for long.

Adjourn set out to combine all the good points of the note-taking methods I
liked while keeping everything as simple as possible. Some of the other
meeting apps I tried just felt like another note-taking app with special
functionality and that didn't really cut it.

Let me know what you think!

------
castillar76
I like the idea, and the interface looks good so far. However—and I know this
may not be a popular opinion—if I can’t self-host it, it’s a non-starter. The
sorts of stuff that get discussed in our internal meetings would be the stuff
of nightmares if it were dumped from an online service: project planning, root
cause analysis, vendor comparisons, code reviews, you name it. It’d be a very
tough sell to put that in the hands of a third party.

